# to get sick



## sawyeric1

F. A puppy needs shots
גור צריך זריקות

M. Shots for what?
?זריקות למה

F. So it won’t get sick. Just like you get shots
כדי שהוא לא יהיה חולה. בדיוק כמו שאתה מקבל זריקות

If you can use יהיה to mean "will get", how do you express it in the present tense, since the verb "to be" is not used then? How would you say, "He's getting sick"? Because if you just say "הוא חולה", it will mean "He's sick". 

Thanks


----------



## aavichai

You can say
הוא נהיה חולה
הוא מתחיל להיות חולה


----------



## sawyeric1

Pealim only shows the verb נהיה conjugated in the past tense, which does not seem to make any sense. So how is it able to be used as a present tense form, and how would the past form of that be constructed - "He was getting sick"?


----------



## Drink

I think it can be present tense. Pealim.com is not perfect. But it probably really does have no future, imperative, or infinitive.


----------



## shalom00

To be a little more precise, it is a passive present.


----------



## utopia

נִהְיָה in the past

נִהְיֶה in the present


----------



## shalom00

Right.


----------



## utopia

But in colloquial Hebrew no one makes the difference between them. Only נִהְיָה is used


----------



## utopia

And it usually sounds like NIYA


----------



## Drink

Interestingly, in Mishnaic Hebrew נִהְיָה was also the vocalization for both the past and present.


----------



## sawyeric1

Would you say נהיה היה then similar to יכול היה to express it in the past?


----------



## oopqoo

Nope, I'm pretty sure you can only have a noun or adjective after נהיה, and here היה is a verb. However you could say (at least in colloquial) היה נהיה when you've got a conditional sentence like:
אם הייתי מביך אותו מול כולם הוא היה נהיה אדום.

Expressing "he got sick" and "he's getting sick" would be the same (in colloquial) and you'd have to add a time expression to indicate the tense:
הוא נהיה חולה אתמול
הוא נהיה חולה ממש ברגעים אלו


----------

